# acer Aspire 5610 keeps shutting off



## terrivh (Mar 31, 2009)

I have a laptop that keeps shutting down. it has been for service and it will not do it when it is in the shop. It will go days or weeks without doing it and then one day it will just start shutting down. the other morning it shut down and i had to restart it 21 times. It was not warm from running as i had just started it at 6:15 am and it did it right away. They have run stress tests and things on it and cannot figure it out. i have bought a expensive surge protector as they thought it could be surges. i didn't think so as nothing else in house is affected. 

Looking for any ideas at all.....Please:upset:


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

Have you run diagnostics to test the laptop? Any errors that you see? Have you checked Event viewer if there were errors related or recorded during the time of the shut off?


----------



## terrivh (Mar 31, 2009)

It has been in the shop 3 times and they run what they call a stress test and heat test and have found nothing. i think they think i am crazy. i even video taped it so i can take it in. 

no errors, will just shut off for no reason. i can just start up in am after it has been off all night and it will shut back down. the other morning 21 times i had to restart it in 3 hours. No warnings, no noises nothing. I bought new surge protector, no help. I have run with everything unplugged(external, printer, mouse, cooling fan. Does not make a difference. contacted acer and they just say send it in. Now the last few days it has been running good. then all of a sudden it will start doing it again. no rhyme or reason.

can you tell me how to do those tests?
Very fustrated.:upset:


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

Do you use it in other places as well (ex. school, office, etc..)? Does it behave the same way in those places?


----------



## terrivh (Mar 31, 2009)

nope only at home. i work at home as a daycare provider. 
it has never done it when i take it into the tech's where i bought it. 
it makes no sense why it is doing this. i do not believe it is heat as i was running a cooling fan. Have ran it with nothing plugged into it. only it plugged into the surge protector and also ran it on battery will still do the same thing. Battery is not a recalled one. I am very fustrated with it.


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

I asked because it only happens in your home (and not in the shop), there must be something affecting it at home (i.e. could be power related, temperature, humidity, etc.). Have you tried other laptops at home? If yes, did they show the same symptom?


----------



## terrivh (Mar 31, 2009)

no i do not have other laptops. I have a desktop that is in the other room and it is not affected. The printer, external drive, tv and Dish DVR are all plugged in the same room using the same circut. What do i do now?


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

Try to run CHKDSK /F /R and SFC /SCANNOW in command prompt. 

Btw, do you have a charged battery? If yes, can it run off battery alone? I ask because I suspect a power related problem may be local only at home. Surge protector cannot supply needed power if there is a sudden drop in supply. If there is a sudden drop and you have dead batteries, naturally the laptop will shut off. What can help stop this is the use of a UPS.

Monitoring these sudden changes in supply may require a voltage monitoring tool. I understand when you said that the problem is not evident in your other appliances or equipment at home. Yes that could be but a laptop is a totally a different animal and IMO we may be getting wrong information if we compare it with the other appliances that you have.

My suggestion is a long shot... try your laptop in several other places (make sure you use AC). If the problem is highly intermittent you may have to do this trial for longer periods of time and in many different locations. If symptoms persist, you can somehow tell if it is something in the laptop. However if it is not happening anywhere else, then it could be your supply at home.


----------



## terrivh (Mar 31, 2009)

Hello Again
My laptop is begining to really piss me off. i did the last thing you said to try it in different spots in the house same thing. i now have it at my sister-in-laws who is actually even on a different line than mine. When my power goes out hers does not. So testing it that way. 

My thing is the laptop does me no good if it don't run at my house and if it does not shut down at shop or at other peoples house what do i do???? I ask them at the shop and they say they don't know. Did the best surge protector like i think i mentioned before. It is driving may absoulotly CRAZY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:4-thatsba

it does run on the battery but then again when it gets in one of it's moods it will shut down then also. it was mentioned to me maybe the internet or the router had something to do with it. so i shut router off and using just word and it shuts down. :upset:


----------



## terrivh (Mar 31, 2009)

*Acer laptop Shuts Down Randomly*

In another post i posted having trouble with my acer 5610 laptop. it will just shut down for no reason. i don't think it is overheating as at times i will start up for first time during the day and it will shut down again. the one day from 6:15am -noon i restarted 21 times. i stopped counting as i was really getting pissed!!!! there is no rhyme or reason to the shutting down. it will run all day and i will check emails once in awhile it will be fine. then i will go later in evening then it will start shutting down and won't keep running, so i get pissed and don't mess with it. 

At times it will run week and nothing happen and then again ...it will do it every single day at one point or another. It has been in the shop and it has never shut down for them. they say that they run a stress test that is like having 100 windows open and it is fine. i have even video taped it so they can see it doing it. I wil get a blue screen and it runs check disk or soemthing then once in awhile i get a rolling blue screen with bunch of wirting on it that goes to fast for me to read. Any Any ideas. Acer said to return it but i have to pay for it as not under warranty. i have already paid like $100 or so being at the shop. HELP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:grin:


----------



## Snoopdogie187 (Jun 27, 2002)

*Re: Acer laptop Shuts Down Randomly*

If you can show us the video, that might help.

If it is just turnng off, like it lost power, then it can be the power adapter, or the port for it, etc.

If you get a blue screen and then turns off, I would think its more software.

Have you tried running speedfan on the laptop? http://www.almico.com/speedfan.php

This will deffently tell you if it is heat related. 

Also, how is the power the laptop is pugged into? computers are sensitive to the power so it can also be that.


----------



## terrivh (Mar 31, 2009)

*Re: Acer laptop Shuts Down Randomly*

it will run all day then shut off. i will start in morning then it will shut down right away. At times it no more than gets to the windows, window and shuts down. 
it will do this on battery also. i get blue screen when it restarts
i will try and run that test. 
i have it plugged in directly to the wall, into high end surge protector, different outlets in different areas of the house.


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

If you still want to pursue I suggest you run the tests yourself. Run HDD diagnostics (advanced/thorough test) using Seatools or Hitachi DFT (see HDD Diags link on my sig). Also run Memtest86+ overnight if necessary. Run also CHKDSK /F /R in Recovery Console.

I recommend that you run the above tests first. Now assuming this is caused by something in the laptop (sorry I should have suggested this to you in the beginning), remove the HDD and boot into BIOS setup or use a linux live CD. Start your laptop and keep it ON to burn it in. Keep it ON for a long time, I do not know how long but I do it 24 to 48hours under close supervision of course. If the unwanted shutdown occurs (this is considering your supply of power is OK, battery should be fully charged just in case). Then you may have a problem with the motherboard.


----------



## terrivh (Mar 31, 2009)

ok, they want to replace my acer 5610 with a compaq F500 that is suppose to be about the same quality and they say it is the same in everything except a little faster and windows vista

are they compariable?


----------



## ying (Apr 27, 2009)

i have the same laptop and i have this same problem. Except now it does it everytime it starts up. According to the blue screen, its our CMOS battery on our motherboard that needs to be replaced. However, Im not sure how to get to the motherboard and i dont want to take everything apart. 

Would regular tech shops be able to do this?


----------



## terrivh (Mar 31, 2009)

OMG, i am so mad i could spit. I went to look at the computer they were going to give me as a replacement. It was a used one!!!! Not only that, i have 16 months left on my extended warranty i bought and the balance does not carry over. so i would get a used computer with no warranty unless i want to spend $200 on another one. You can't imagine how mad i am. I straight out asked the kid (no it is not his fault and i told him that) why should i get someone else's rejects or junk when i have my own. Far as i am concerned they can put the money into mine. I was loud enough other customers could hear. If i bought at Best Buy they would give me a brand new one if they couldn't fix mine or was not cost effective to fix it. Told him i am not accepting it and boss better call me. Well not to anyone's suprise...they opened at 10 and it is 12:30 and no call....just making me more pissed!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! even if i could have at least kept the balance of my warranty on this one, but not even that. walk out the door don't work...oh well.............grrrrrrrrrrrrr

anyway...thanks for all your help in the past. sorry to unload. i just hate it when people take advantage of others, which i feel they are.

Thanks again
Terri


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

Hi Terri,

That is not good... replacing with a used one. I myself would not accept that. I understand if you reacted that way. So what's the verdict so far? Will they fix it? Have you tried calling ACER?


----------



## terrivh (Mar 31, 2009)

The longer i waited for a call back the madder i got. so i went direct to the Computer Renissance coperate headquaters. Talked to a guy and told him the whole story...i said would you be happy with a used computer that has no warranty. He said no. but he did tell me that it is a franchise so they can't tell him what to do, but can strongly suggest that we find a way to come to a mutal agreement. he said if they can't, then the headquaters would then get involved. i told him straight out that being treated this way i would not or would i EVER give them a good review....that i would go back and pay more at best buy for the same machine, knowing that if it broke i would get a new one off the shelf. so supposedly the owner is suppose to call me. a few minutes later phone rings and it the is CR place saying they found a mother board for my computer that they were going to put in. i told him i wasn't dealing with anyone but the boss. 
I told him again why would i want a used one with no warranty, when i have 16 months left on mine. asked if they were going to prorate and pay me the difference...no we are giving you a free computer so i would have to buy one. i started getting pissed again so i just hung up. I talked to cooperate at about 1pm today and now it is almost 5pm. no call....so wondering what is going on....the corp office said either the owner Rick would be calling me back or corp would. So we will see.....just getting madder as they waste time and i will make things uncomfortable for them and will make it known in legal ways what kind of service they have. Will keep you updated....i know i would never buy from them again..that is for sure!!!!


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

I do hope it gets straightened out soon. I do hope they replace it with a new one taking on the extended warranty that you have paid for.


----------



## Weanuts (May 4, 2008)

I was expieriencing similar (?) problems Blue screen and freezing. Decided to test for improperly seated ram and found this:
http://www.techsupportforum.com/f108/acer-5100-ram-seating-problem-369860.html

Honestly don't know if there is a connection. Try running without ram and then move the ram back slowly and see how it performs. 

Thanks again TriggerFinger for moving ME in this direction.


----------



## terrivh (Mar 31, 2009)

They now called and said that they are replacing the mother board. that they found it outside of Acer for a cheaper price. but still have not heard from owner or corporate. So we will see. 
ying & Weanuts keep after them to figure it out...they first replaced the fan...so we will see


----------

